# Short vid from topsy



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

a lil water playin. not very deep, but still managed to get some water in my waders. 

btw....when i slapped the throttle, i was just messin around. but the throttle was stuck lol


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

nice video


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Watch out for that snork, you could put your eye out! LOL


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks.

yeah, ppl make fun on my snorkel, but look at my avatar....it shuld explain lol


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

good vid im lookin me an older 300 for a mud toy there alot chaper to rebuild than the brute


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I love my 300 and I haven't even had it deep yet but it shouldn't be too long before it is and as for working on these things are super simple


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

heres a few pics from the ride


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's a mighty nice 300 right there!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

appreciate it. it aint the brute, but it gets the job done lol (alot cheaper i might add lmfao)


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn:


----------

